# Amoxicillin and gentamicin side effects? PLEASE HELP



## shadowlynx (May 4, 2010)

The day that we were supposed to take Harriet in to get her stitch removed I saw that her left eye had some redness to it so we had them check it out and as I had figured it was an infection. I think she got it from trying to mess with her stitch and having her head down at her butt, being the hedgie that she is. The vet prescribed gentamicin drops twice a day for her eye and he also gave as amoxicillin to give her .07 mL of twice a day to seeif it helps with her gums any. He said it very well could be gum overgrowth or something along that line, but the amoxicillin should help with any irritation to them. They weighed her again and from me starting to grind and moisten her food she gained 4 ounces in a little over a week up to 12 ounces and I was sooo proud of her.

She was her normal self the next couple of days but yesterday and today she hasn't seemed like herself. Its almost like shes going into hibernation in how she is acting but her tempature is 78 degrees. She is normally pretty feisty but she just seems to want to sleep. My fiancee says could be a result of fighting the infection/the medicine which I can see but I am worried. She just wants to stay balled up and hasnt ate or drank the past day. I got her to unball and she just kind of laid there and curled up again. The eye does seem to look like its getting better but its so hard to give her this medicine wondering if it is what is making her this way. She needs a bath and the infection has drained some causing her fleece strips to stick to her so I planned to give her one today but with everything and my concerns I am afraid to do even that.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The antibiotics may not be working well. She may need stronger meds. I would call the vet and ask him. I would syringe feed her if she is not eating.


----------

